# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Rebuilding house step by step

## Novator

Hi Guys, 
I am new for this process in Australia.
Asking for step by instruction to get an ideas. 
What has to be done to rebuild house in NSW by myself? 
1..
2..
3. Get Owner Builder licence
4. ..

----------


## Random Username

Roughly...   Enquire at local council to see what approvals are needed to demolish.Pay required fee to get said approvalsIf you find the house has been heritage listed:
-  Give up, or
    -  Have accidental fire while 'renovating' heritage listed building, sadly burning it to the ground (more than one fire may be necessary to write it off)Engage electrician and plumber to disconnect electrics and water and gas and put in a temporary power poleDemolish house by suitable means, such as:
    -  D9 dozer
    -  Front end loader
    -  Lease to disreputable housing commission tenants or party-mad uni studentsRemove waste and pay exorbitant amounts to dispose of it all at once or use the cheap option of just sneaking the bricks and stuff into the curbside wheelie bins once a week (neighbour's bins too, if you can...you can always dump their rubbish on the street to give you more room for your rubbish!)Pay to have plans drawn up by architectFind that architect's plans are unbuildable unless you exceed your budget by 200% or ignore the laws of physicsEngage draughtsman to draw plans based on something you've clipped from a magazineSubmit plans to council along with required paymentWaitWait some more (this gives you plenty of time to use the wheelie bin disposal method for the waste)Enquire about status of approvalCouncil has lost the plans.  Resubmit and wait.  Council feels it is doing you a favour by letting you resubmit the plans it lost without chargeCouncil tells you that your block aspect ratio is now wrong, as the requirements changed 'just yesterday'Modify plans and resubmitWaitDevelopment approval issued, subject to the usual bizarre council requirements (development cannot begin until after the breeding season of the eyeless moth, three meter easement must be left to provide access to utility pole that was removed 30 years ago)Get owner builder's licence, do required courses, pay required feesLay footings/waffle pod slab/whatever.  Check whatever termite protection is chosen.Plumber and sparky do the rough in for their respective tradesPay certifier for inspectionFinish slab if requiredBricklayer now cannot start for another six weeks as his parole didn't come upPut up framesPay certifier for inspectionWait for bricklayer to finish.  Small delay while he 'deals with matters before the court'.Key witness 'inexplicably missing' from court.  Also, there's is a new, 2 meter length of concrete footing.  Brickie says he'll put a brick side fence up on it for free.Roof on, start internal fitoutClaim on insurance for broken windows and stolen prime cost itemsPlumber and sparky do internal fitout for their respective tradesPay certifier for inspectionSheet and paint wallsPlumber and sparky do final fitoffGet new sparky to fix the stuff-up made by the original sparkyFinal inspectionLive in it.  Discover that original design was solar passive for the northern hemisphere, and is an icebox/greenhouse in the southern hemisphere  
...or for a slightly less silly and much more detailed explanation, see the Allan Staines house building books! ( Alan Staines - Buy Books Online )

----------


## shauck

most entertaining

----------


## Moondog55

Entertaining: but almost true unfortunately.

----------


## r3nov8or

'eyeless moth'. LOL

----------


## Random Username

> 'eyeless moth'. LOL

  ...I was being serious there...
(but I was inspired by legless lizards.  The moth doesn't have a mouth and struggles to fly 100 meters.  It's lifespan is three days.)

----------


## sundancewfs

> ...I was being serious there...
> (but I was inspired by legless lizards.  The moth doesn't have a mouth and struggles to fly 100 meters.  It's lifespan is three days.)

  
Moth: "Sheesh! that's the last time I build a cocoon in Australia! I wish I'd stayed a catapillar!"

----------


## Uncle Bob

That's gold!! :2thumbsup:

----------


## seriph1

Hi and welcome to the forum  -  can you please define "rebuild" a house and let folks know where you have come from and your background so we might be able to better assist?

----------


## SlowMick

That's gold Random.  I spent the afternoon thinking about disposing an entire house in my neoghbours wheelie bins  :Biggrin:

----------


## Novator

Hi Guys, 
Thanks everybody! 
It was good start point. 
I've bought and read couple of Alan Staines books.
Can't say that it helped  me a lot. 
Also I have found good diagram on my local council web site.  Development Approval Process Flowchart - Queanbeyan City Council 
This is basically what I was asking for 
Going to have pre-lodgement disscussion (first one) next Tuesday

----------

